# Tastenbelegung für Black ops II?



## Nudeltopf (26. Dezember 2012)

*Tastenbelegung für Black ops II?*

Konnte da nichts finden. Selbst bei Steam gibts nicht mal mehr ein PDF File :/


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Dezember 2012)

Wie wäre es mit einem Blick ins Spielmenü? Da lassen sich auch alle Tasten umbelegen


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

Schau einfach mal in den Optionen, wo Du die Steuerung auch umstellen kannst. Da steht ja dann auch, wie es aktuell belegt ist.


----------



## Nudeltopf (27. Dezember 2012)

In den Optionen? was ist das?   Sollte ja das erste sein, was man bei solch einem Problem macht?  Einige der Einstellungen werden nicht übernommen. Gehe ich zurück und schaue wieder rein steht "keine" dort. Eine Einstellung wie ich den Feuermodus einer Waffe ändern kann, habe ich z.B garnicht gesehen.

Danke & Gruß
Nudeltopf


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Dezember 2012)

Okay, dann ist das natürlich doof. Habe an den Einstellungen selbst nur eine Änderung vorgenommen, die Sache mit dem Über-Kimme-und-Korn-Zielen. Die wurde auch übernommen. Kann sein, dass das Programm einige Tasten nicht zulässt. Standardtastenbelegung (zumindest der wichtigsten Funktionen) habe ich  hier gefunden:  http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110615140254AAsWF9s

Zum Feuermodus: Das ist etwas unglücklich gelöst, denn das geht nur bei Waffen mit dem entsprechenden Aufsatz und dann standardmäßig über eine der Tasten 1-4. Das ist ein Überbleibsel der Konsolenversion, wo man diese Extras mit den vier Tasten des digitalen Steuerkreuzes aufruft.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2012)

Nudeltopf schrieb:


> In den Optionen? was ist das?  Sollte ja das erste sein, was man bei solch einem Problem macht?  Einige der Einstellungen werden nicht übernommen. Gehe ich zurück und schaue wieder rein steht "keine" dort.


 Kann es sein, dass Du nicht einfach "zurück" klicken darfst, sondern erst "übernehmen" ? Ich selber hab definitiv etwas umgestellt, das klappt also. Kann nur grad nicht nachsehen, da ich am Laptop bin...



> Eine Einstellung wie ich den Feuermodus einer Waffe ändern kann, habe ich z.B garnicht gesehen.
> 
> Danke & Gruß
> Nudeltopf


 
Ich meine, dass das bei der Wahl des Aufsatzes mit dabei steht in der Beschreibung - wenn Du natürlich jetzt so eine Waffe mit Feuermodus-Wechsel findest (zB im Singleplayermodus), dann wirst Du darüber nicht aufgeklärt  Aber @Peter: 1 bis 4? Das kann an sich nicht sein, denn diese Tasten sind doch für die Punkteserien-Belohnungen da ^^ oder hab ich DAS vlt. umbelegt? ^^ hmm....


----------

